# warface (PC): medic/engineer freischalten wie.... ???



## NRJX (28. Oktober 2014)

hi

ich spiele seit 2-3 wochen warface (fast immer Co-Op), hab gerade den Rank: "specialist 1st class (14)".

Ich hab bei google gesucht, vielleicht habe ich etwas übersehen:

um diese 2 klassen (auf PC) freizuschalten muss man nur das Training absolvieren. 
Bei mit gibt es nur das Trainig für den  sniper und den Schützen (habe ich absolviert...).
Für die anderen 2 klassen wird das Training gar nicht angezeigt....

Vielleicht liegt es daran: ich spielte bis jetzt fast nur Co-op...

was mache ich falsch...???

NRJ


----------

